# QLD-Tuna at Noosa, blooded my new stealth



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

The plan was to go down to Noosa and test out my new stealth in the surf and maybe have a fish. Because of the rain though, we left late at 10am. Now the plan was to have a fish around little Halls.

We got to the beach and were met by a very small swell but about 10 knots of wind. This was fine so we chucked all four rods all rigged into the stealths hatch and off we went. As soon as dad chucked his pilly in he was on straight away, not big and it ended up being a small shark. And after a couple of paddle strokes I was on too with another small shark. We released them and headed on.

The trip north against the wind was very uneventful with not a single bird sighted until dad pointed out a big mass of birds just behind the surf on North Shore. It was funny to see about 5 cars parked up on the beach, all trying desperately to catch something, but the schools of fish were just out of their reach. As we neared the beach we saw lots of splashes and even tuna jumping clear out of the water. So we got in amongst them and dad yelled that he was on and I could see a good bend in his soft plastics rod. So I cast a slug into the fray and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz then nothing, damn dropped it. I was starting to get nervous as dad gaffed his first fish because I've been a doughnut boy for the last couple of trips :? I cast again and my little saragosa 4000 screamed. I tightened the drag but it didn't do anything to slow down the thing, it just proceeded to strip braid until i saw the backing knot on the spool. I then thumbed the drag to a halt, but it didn't like this and PING and the fish won.

It was then obvious that i was to under gunned with that outfit so I chucked a half eaten pilly with my big rod into the boil. Nothing. I hastily changed bait and paddled up to the chaos. First cast and the line tightened and the fight was on. it took off and even my 8000 size reel was loosing line until the outlines of the backing appeared. I put a bit more pressure on and the fish , which I had gathered as a longtail by the way it was swimming around in big figure of eights, and it eventually slowed and I started gathering line. After another 20 minutes of agony I raised the fish next to me. I tried to pull up by the tail but I was stuffed and dad came over and gave me a hand. I was over the moon because this was my second time in the stealth and first time offshore in it. O yeah and no donut  In the mean time dad had caught two more longtails on slugs. So after we packed them away we headed back with the wind towards noosa.
















We got back and got a few pictures of us with the fish on the beach. When we got back we weighed them and dad had two 8kgs and a 9kg tuna and mine weighed in at a healthy 10kg








Thanks for reading,

Cheers James


----------



## GoldCoastDicko (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations James..... I hope the title of donut boy has left u for good...


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

gee, great fish

i've been stuck inside sooky about the weather, i need to HTFU and get out there like you guys!!

well done, fantastic effort


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome report proangler  Wish i was getting into fish like that at your age. Your old man must be chuffed to have such a good fishing buddy


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great report James & some very nice fish you have ther mate. Well done


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

red blood on a white stealth :shock: :twisted: nice one....


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

Super fish, How did they not pull you off your nice yak?


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

fantastic..smile says it all...
wish we had those down south.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great report James , and very well done what a lovely fish mate , sensational , and by gee it didnt take you long to blood the ski , good onya lad , your a champion


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Fantastic effort, you look like a very happy fisherman! No more donut boy for you, well done, cheers, Dave.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## greg (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats James
Like your new yak.


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you keep the fish on the bite until i get there please ?

2 more weeks


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Another great report James!
Super impressed with your efforts and love the new ski. 
Well done.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## griptech (Feb 21, 2010)

Well done mate!!! Excelent report!! 
Trev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

VERY nice fish, James and a very good report. I was hoping the longtails might be still around.

Thanks for telling us about it.

Kev


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

I love that feeling when your fighting a fish and the fish is winning, i dont know it makes the fight sooooo much more awsome :lol: Nice Tuna too!!


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

nice one fong and son of fong


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Great effort tiger, now do me a favour and leave some for us old farts!! By the way excellent report also you must think you dad is a bit of a legend!

PP


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

That is awesome mate. You must have made your dad a very proud man.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding you will remember that day with your dad for a lifetime.    
cheers
Ant


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

A great effort on one of the best fighting fish off a yak. Good on you..

Grant


----------

